

Alexander Aitken, the Human Computer - kerny
http://www.nzedge.com/alexander-aitken/

======
Medox
"Aitken could recite Pi to 707 decimal places", and how about 22.514?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z22H89rIMHk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z22H89rIMHk)
@ 8:00 (although the entire documentary is great)

~~~
Tycho
When people say recite Pi is there some calculation involved or are they just
memorising a large string of numbers?

------
thinkpad20
Sounds like a remarkable guy. But, and not to nitpick, but calling him "the
greatest mathematician of his era" is a bit ridiculous. This was the era of
Hilbert, von Neumann, Gödel, Turing, Einstein, Ramanujan...

~~~
3rd3
Yeah, the mainstream will probably never get the distinction between
mathematics and arithmetics straight.

